# Hi, can anyone advise what is going on?



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

my pigeon had a baby which is now 4 weeks old, in that time she had two more eggs, eggs are due to hatch this friday, all normal up to that point, 

but today she laid another egg! so now she is sitting on today's new egg and the two eggs due to hatch in three days time!

that's not right, is it?presumably she will lay another egg on thursday as well.

can anyone comment please, if this happened with your pigeons?


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

i'm guessing nobody knows......i've tried googling for ages and found nothing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LovesPijjies said:


> my pigeon had a baby which is now 4 weeks old, in that time she had two more eggs, eggs are due to hatch this friday, all normal up to that point,
> 
> but today she laid another egg! so now she is sitting on today's new egg and the two eggs due to hatch in three days time!
> 
> ...


her cycle is out of wack and she just layed too early..either that or you have another hen laying in the same nest. I would discard the new egg/s. if the other eggs are going to hatch friday..and you are not sure which is which..just wait till they hatch and discard any eggs that have not hatched.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> her cycle is out of wack and she just layed too early..either that or you have another hen laying in the same nest. I would discard the new egg/s. if the other eggs are going to hatch friday..and you are not sure which is which..just wait till they hatch and discard any eggs that have not hatched.



Thank you for your reply, she is the only hen I have.I looked but I don't know which egg is the new one.
Is there anything I should do to look after her due to this cycle problem eg some sort of food supplement?As I read that too much egg laying can be bad for them.She seems ok in herself though and is eating and drinking as normal.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LovesPijjies said:


> Thank you for your reply, she is the only hen I have.I looked but I don't know which egg is the new one.
> Is there anything I should do to look after her due to this cycle problem eg some sort of food supplement?As I read that too much egg laying can be bad for them.She seems ok in herself though and is eating and drinking as normal.


I would give extra calcium..perhaps the calcium syrup in her water. candle the eggs with a flashlight and you can tell which will hatch and which is new.. but you can wait till friday/saturday and see if you have anything to candle. if not discard the new eggs..there should be two hatchlings and two eggs at that time..so you will know the eggs left are the new ones to toss.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

she laid her second egg of this batch, so now she has four eggs under her, poor baby.


----------



## astronoc (Apr 30, 2012)

Have they hatched?


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

astronoc said:


> Have they hatched?


hi, one has hatched, yesterday afternoon, i still don't know which are the two new eggs, so i will have to wait a couple of days in case the other old egg hatches, although of course it may not.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

I think another egg may be hatching as there is a little hole in it, so I shall see what the situation is in a couple of hours

I have never had two eggs of the same batch hatch, only ever single ones, so do they usually hatch a couple of days apart?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes they do. Now you know which are the new eggs.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Are you feeding chicken lay pellets,this is what chicken farmers use to increase egg production, if you are I would stop feeding those pellets.The only other thing I can think of is the bird may have some type of genetic problem. .GEORGE


LovesPijjies said:


> my pigeon had a baby which is now 4 weeks old, in that time she had two more eggs, eggs are due to hatch this friday, all normal up to that point,
> 
> but today she laid another egg! so now she is sitting on today's new egg and the two eggs due to hatch in three days time!
> 
> ...


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Hi George, 

no she only eats normal seed mix (millet, wheat, corn, sunflower seeds, other mixed seeds).She has seemed perfectly healthy since, thank goodness, I took the eggs away as advised and she didn't seem worried about it.She has been feeding the baby from the old eggs as normal.I will know what to do if it happens again.


----------

